# Converting fluorescent light strips to DC power supply



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

How do you convert a fluorescent light strip that is set up for hardwire to a DC power supply?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

If I understand you correctly, you have a fluorescent light fixture that runs off of a DC voltage. In order to use the fixture on 120VAC, you can either use a DC power supply or replace the ballast. 

What voltage does the fixture currently run off of?


----------



## Totoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, actually I have a light strip that I basically want to plug into the wall. I was wondering if there was a way to strip the wires and hook it up to a DC power supply (I've done similar to wire a computer fan to plug into the wall). Sorry if I'm not using the right terms,


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't give you specific answers without knowing the details about the light strip. All fluorescent light fixtures use a ballast. The ballast converts a specfic input voltage to the voltage and current necessary for the fluorescent bulb to light and stay lit. Some ballasts are designed to use a DC input voltage, like from a 12V battery, other ballasts are designed to work from an AC input voltage, like from your wall. 

Can you open up the fixture, read and post what the ballast specifications are? I wouldn't go stripping wires and hooking it up to anything, until you know what the input requirements of the ballast are.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

if its just a normal fixture that is setup to be hardwired all you have to do is add a wire with a plug on it. What makes you think it needs dc power?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

AC - Alternating Current; is what your wall outlet has to offer...
DC - Direct Current; is what your car battery has to offer...

Many such strip lights are set up with the proper ballast so all you have to do is wire them to a plug and plug tyhem into the wall...

If you are not sure if yours is set up to do so, please read the information on the ballast and it should tell you what input is needed... AC - 120V is what you will get if you plug it into the wall...

If your strip light is suggesting a different input, then you will want to change the ballast. Although it may be just as cheap to just buy a new strip light that is designed for your situation. They are quite common.

If your strip light is calling for AC 120V, then you should be able to simply attach a wire w/ a plug to it and you're all set.


----------

